# Pun Mischief



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I had my first mischief of two girls back in high school, but I knew I wanted to get some more ratties when I hit a depression recently. I grew up on a farm, and being at college the last three years without anything to take care of was sort of making me feel... Well, unneeded. I joked with my partner that at least I wanted rat babies to give me love instead of a human one. ;D

I decided to go the pun route while naming my boys before I even got them.
Here they are in their carrier cage even though they had a whole bed to be roaming on at the time:








The first one I brought home is in the middle, he's a lovely cheese colour, so I went with Nacho... Short for Nacho Rat (get it, because he's mine, NACHyours, hehe). A day later I brought home the PEW (who actually might be a himi), Gordon... Short for Gordon RATsay (I love ****'s Kitchen). The black fellow needs a little bit more explaining. His name is عجيب, pronounced ah-jeeb. It means "rats" in Arabic, but not the noun way... It's more like, "Ah, rats! I dropped my favourite glass, and it broke!" So that's funny.

I'm also a huge Steelers fan. That's why my last furbaby had to be black; they're a little Steeler coloured mischief!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh they're so perfect. And I agree better a rat baby than a human baby. xD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

